# WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP GIRL 2017 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (30 Dez. 2016)

Vorausscheidung zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2017 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Beide Gruppen bestehen aus je 14 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2017 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 8 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“, je 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, „Die jungen Ärzte“ „Lindenstraße“, je 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Dahoam is Dahoam, „Schloss Einstein“ und „Rote Rosen“ sowie eine Darstellerin aus „Die Fallers“ vertreten.

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1984 und jünger.
Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

bald werden hier auch Fotos der Darstellerinnen gepostet.

Gruß
Walt

Gruppe 1
Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt
Christina Klein –LaFee-, (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo), GZSZ
Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer) Alles was zählt
Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße
Hedi Honert (Kim Parker), Rote Rosen
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ
Jessica Lenz (Antonia Sturm), Dahoam is Dahoam
Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte
Luise von Finckh (Jule Vogt), GZSZ
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Maja Hieke (Jule Hohenstein), Schloss Einstein
Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns


Gruppe 2
Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ
Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is Dahoam
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Jane Chriwa (Vivienne Kling), Die jungen Ärzte
Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Ales was zählt
Julia Obst (Jenny Faller), Die Fallers
Leonie Landa (Edda Burgstett), Rote Rosen
Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte
Pauline Angert (Kay-C Schneider), Unter Uns
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ
Toesan-Yesim Atas (Lejla Rahimi), Schloss Einstein


----------



## Rammsteiner (30 Dez. 2016)

Ich hab mal für Janina Uhse gevotet !


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2016)

Hier die Darstellerinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1 in Bildern:

Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt






Christina Klein –LaFee-, (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt





Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo), GZSZ





Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer) Alles was zählt





Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Hedi Honert (Kim Parker), Rote Rosen





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ





Jessica Lenz (Antonia Sturm), Dahoam is Dahoam





Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte





Luise von Finckh (Jule Vogt), GZSZ





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Maja Hieke (Jule Hohenstein), Schloss Einstein





Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns


----------



## fire6577 (28 Feb. 2017)

vote abgegeben


----------



## Erlkönig (2 Apr. 2017)

Na dann nehm ich mal als klare Nummer 1 , *Greta Short* :thumbup: ( wird im Juli 18 ) 

und noch ein Stimmchen für *Jessica Lenz* alias _Doni_ aus Dahoam is Dahoam.
Sie könnte noch ein bischen mehr aus sich machen , aber figürlich interessant .....


----------



## Walt (7 Juni 2017)

Nur noch 31 Tage bis zum Ende der Vorausscheidung. Alle neuen User und alle die es bisher vergessen haben, sollten deshalb bald abstimmen. Noch stehen die 16 Finalteilnehmerinnen nicht fest!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Juni 2017)

Bald endet die Vorentscheidung!

NUR NOCH 9 TAGE!

Wer noch nicht abgestimmt hat, sollte es jetzt tun!

Gruß
Walt


----------

